

Keep your build scripts and deployment scripts separate - rockhymas
http://thoughts.rockhymas.com/post/998963539/how-are-build-and-deploy-scripts-different

======
_delirium
The traditional Unix way of doing it (Makefiles) keeps the two kinds of
scripts together but with separate targets, with 'build' and 'run' being
common ones. That addresses some of your points, like not having to deploy
every time you build (you can make 'build' your default target, and only call
the others when explicitly needed), but I take it you're not a fan overall?

